# Farm Ribeye



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

i bought a few ribeyes from my buddy (beef & pork farmer) down the road back in November for a hunting trip me and a few guys were going on. Well the weather took a turn for the worse and the morning we were set to leave I got the cancellation call....

HUGE BUMMER! We were set to shoot waterfowl all day up on the bay.and stay up in a cabin that night smoking cigars, drinking bourbon, and grilling steaks.  Kurt (@chocdog) isn’t gonna be happy when he sees this. He was pretty upset about this trip being cancelled last minute. 

This unfortunate cancellation left me with 3 fantastic looking ribeye steaks! Farm to table style! Milk and grain fed, non gmo, top of the line beef!








I had all the steaks seasoned up with a little Dales, some salt, pepper, and rosemary. I froze them back in November and pulled one out the other day. 

Side note: If you don’t know what Dales is, figure it out cause your missing out. I preach this a lot cause I right about it. 







Perfectly seared in the new pans I bought the wife for Christmas. I was going to get her a subway gift card so she could take a few days off making me sandwiches for lunch but my buddies said that’d be a bad idea. Pans were the next logical gift.






Perfectly cooked 135 ribeye steak. One hour in the sv and pure magic. 

Side note: the steak was sizable so the potato, and green beans had a separate plate. I didn’t take a picture of them because quite frankly they didn’t deserve it. 







Anyone who knows me knows I’m a bourbon guy and a big believer in the “after dinner mint”. So tonight we have a frosty mug full of All Day IPA, and a glass of Maker’s Mark Private Select Summer 2018. Think its 110 proof. 


Well nothing real special but just about the most perfect steak I’ve ever had. Figured I’d share for that reason. 

Side note: the best steak I ever had was on a road trip years back and on our way to Dallas we stopped at a steak joint Grill Tulsa Oklahoma. Can’t remember the name of the place but it was In a strip mall and I didn’t think it’d be to fancy. We walked in at 9 o’clock at night and everyone stared at us. We T-shirt, and jeaned it after driving all day and being smoked. The waiter was pretty cool about us looking like bums, and brought me the best ribeye I’ve ever had bar none. 

Anyway that’s it. Nothing special just another ribeye. 

Scott


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 12, 2019)

Scott,
The ribeye looks perfect!  Like x 2


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

Appreciate it co4ch!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

That your dog co4ch? If so is he/she a duck dog?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 12, 2019)

Damn that looks great


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 12, 2019)

Man that looks great! Points on the cook. Funny you say that about dales I use it all the time but never see anyone on here mention it.

Good looking bourbon too. I’m sipping on some double oak twice barreled beam as we speak.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 12, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> That your dog co4ch? If so is he/she a duck dog?


Yes he is a duck dog.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Jan 12, 2019)

That ribeye has some intense fat marbling throughout. Had to be super tender. I'd keep your farmer friend in bourbon and cigars.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

Thats awesome coach! I’m taking one of my dogs Scout down to Arkansas next week for a hunt. 






We did pretty well last year with my black lab Hooper the Wonder Dog.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 12, 2019)

That’s a great hunt!  I see mallards, pintail, greenwing teal and some geese too!  I’ve never hunted Arkansas but want to someday.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

Appreciate it scott. Kreeger beef is tops around here. Smoking a cigar at the farm now.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

Co4ch,

Tons of pintails, mallards, green winds, and blue jays. Dozen or so specks. It’s worth the trip for sure. Let me know if you want the outfitters name. He’s a great guy. He Bought a dog off one of the guys I train with. Real awesome dog. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks flatbroke!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

Rocky top smokinvol!

That’s one beam I don’t mind. Other one is devils cut. All the others are mixers to me. 

Scott


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

Wait a damned minute here!
Where is the dogs share!
"I get all wet, in freezing water, feathers in my mouth, no bourbon, no beer, no steak. I need to talk to my BARK rep about this job!"


Looks really Great Scott! (Great Scott... that's what Perry White use to say on Superman!)
Lookie here, I just got a new Sous Vide cooker thingamajigger. I need to know ALL the particulars on this.
My wife just can not understand cookin steak in hot water. But she'll come around. Even if I have to get the meat myself.
So far, I've only done some Salmon, twice. And she was bitc.... complaining about the fish smell of the first time. (She wasn't here for the Smoked Salmon and Eggs this morning.) 
(Which I shared a bit with my dog. He's a bird dog, of sorts. He barks at any crows that come around. All I ever asked was he be my early warning system.) 

So, you get the Sous Vide to 135 degrees, then put the vacuum bagged steak in the water for only 1 hour? Then... pan sear it?
Was the steak at room temperature, or cold from the fridge when it goes in the bath?
I'm gonna copy you, ya know. Well, except the cigar, and I prefer Gentlemen Jack. Markers Mark is great, no doubt. I just prefer GJ for sippin.

Oh, and I just remembered, my vacuum sealer took a dump the other night. Heater strip died.
Fratzen Ratzen, Ratzen Fratzen....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Lmao sonny!!!

The dogs get more than I care to talk about. And sleep in bed with us. So yeah they’re spoiled round here. 


Yeah if you like medium rare steak put your vacuum sealed, seasoned steak in at 135 right outta the fridge or room temp in for and hour. It can sit in the bath up to 4 hours before texture begins to change.

When you pull it out make sure to pat it dry with paper towels (meat needs to be dry to sear) and hit it on each side for about a minute on the grill or in a hot pan, and you’ll have the best steak you can hope to make. 

Enjoy your sv sir!!!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Sonny you can use ziplock bags as well.
I don’t prefer it but I have used this method before.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 13, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Lmao sonny!!!
> 
> The dogs get more than I care to talk about. And sleep in bed with us. So yeah they’re spoiled round here.
> 
> ...



We use to have 3. All of them slept on the bed with us. Love them! Nothing on Earth is as faithful as a dog is. So I always made sure they got some "people food". Now down to one. Wife sez no more, too painful to lose them.
The DIL sez to their dog, "Mimi, you want to go to Doggy Disneyland?" when she is coming over for a stay. Because in my house, Dogs are equal. At home tiny Mimi can't get on the furniture. So I sit on the floor for her sake. She loves to curl up in my lap.

So after 4 hours, the texture changes? Like softening? Or toughening?

If you pat it dry, doesn't that steal the butter off of it. Sak Ra Blu!
So much to learn! So little meat!
I'm gonna go for it.
(Well, maybe Monday. I hate to go out anywhere on the weekends. Too many brain-dead gerbils out of their cubicles around here. So us old fogies can wait until a weekday to venture out.)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2019)

That's a great looking ribeye Scott, Mega point on that one.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice job Scott!
That is one good looking ribeye!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 13, 2019)

Dang, look at the birds!
Brings back a lot of memories from my teens, used to hunt Central California outside of Bakersfield, a place called Buttonwillow.  Killed a lot of ducks there.

And that ribeye, that looks pretty darned tasty.
Gonna try the SV some day.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks Chris I appreciate it. Helps big time to start with good meat!

Scotf


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks al! A lot of my buddies have gone instapot crazy the last few months. I bought a instapot/smoker a few years back and as much as I liked it I’m hooked on the sv!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Sonny,

Yeah losing them is tough...

You have to pat the meat dry or it won’t sear well. The butter or any other sauce/liquid you put in the bag will infuse into the meat to a certain extent. So it’s worth putting in. 

After 4 hours on a steak the meat will start to turn mushy. It’s different on larger pieces of meat. I left a venison steak in for over 5 hours last year because i got busy and it was really getting mushy. Bad texture. I read up on it and found that 4 hours is the point on steaks where you should stop or you’ll start to notice texture change for the worse. 

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2019)

Mighty Tasty looking Rib Steak there, Scott !!
My Son is busy Spoiling his 3rd Lab, but this one "Diesel" has Epilepsy.
Drugs have him down to about one short seizure per month.
Other than that he's fine---All Muscle @ 100 pounds, Chocolate Lab.
Nice Job on that Steak!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jan 13, 2019)

Bad weather didn't ruin anything if you have great steaks like these. Big like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow a great looking steak there your buddies should be upset to have missed this meal.

Warren


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Appreciate it chili! 

You should get a sv! You’d love it. 

I’d love to hunt the west coast. Never been there. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks bear. 

Sorry to hear about your dog. Glad to hear the meds are helping!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Appreciate it disco! Losing a hunting trip due to weather is always tough. But your right the steaks did help soften the blow! Lol!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Warren,

Yeah I’m sure when they see the pics they are not gonna be happy! Lol!

Scott


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sonny,
> 
> Yeah losing them is tough...
> 
> ...



Yep. An old softy like me cry's like a baby over losing one of my Best Friends. But I remember every dog I ever loved, and every one who shared their lives with mine. No Greater Friend can be found!

Thanks. I'm not much for steaks anymore with the ticker issues. I've done two pieces of my Smoked Salmon, which is cured and smoked so not judge worthy, really. Basically reheated I guess.
But the second one I bathed for 12 hours at 145 degrees F. Then ate with some scrambled eggs. It was good in spite of my clownin around. Only thing I could say was the thinner end was a bit harder. But I think that was done before the Sous Vide.

Yesterday I did a piece of Pork Loin. 3 hours at 160 degrees. But my vacuum sealer heater strip took a dump, so I Sous _Bagged_ my Pork Loin. Just SPOG and some butter.
Forgive me, but I didn't want to wipe off my SPOG and Butter drying it. So I seared it with my soldering torch till it looked good. I called it a Flame Painted a California spray on tan if you will... 
And put some brown gravy on the slices. I really enjoyed it. So did my little buddy. He kept coming back for more of what Dad was having.
The wife ate an Atkins earlier, and isn't a big fan of Pork. But she said it smelled really good.
So between her and the dog, I'd say I won.
No Bourbon or Cigar, but I polished off several 12 ounce kegs of Beer afterwards...

I still want to do a steak Sous Vide, just nobody tell my Doctor I did it.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 16, 2019)

HBR, Good looking steak right there !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 21, 2019)

Picked up a little bourbon on this cold TN night. Gotta stay warm right?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 21, 2019)

Haven’t tried that one vol. how is it?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Haven’t tried that one vol. how is it?



Man the stuff is great. Smooth and has a nice mesquite taste to it


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

Meat looks great. Looks like a good day at the duck blind. (a couple of pics of my hunt in the marsh off the White River in Arkansas. Bout 30 miles from Stuttgart )


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

awe poor ducks.   

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

Smoked duck coming soon?

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Smoked duck coming soon?
> 
> Warren


I don't smoke mine. I do mine redneck style. Wood ducks are the best in my view. They eat mainly acorns. Take the 2 sides of the breast and marinate in straight Dales's marinade in a gallon baggie with Tony's Chach. seasoning. Only leave in about 15 minuites as the Dale's is strong. Build charcoal fire and cook like steaks. It doesn't take long. People tend to over cook duck. Needs to still be ever so slightly pink in the middle. Get 2 slices of light bread and add mustard and black pepper. Now you have just made the best way to eat wild wood duck, redneck style. That's the only way I like them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

I can go with that as said most are over cooked.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

Hawg once again thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I can go with that as said most are over cooked.
> 
> Warren


I see lots of folks talking about Sous Vide. What the heck is that. Remember, I am a HAWG smoking sort of guy.


----------

